# Zombie Cake - help please?



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

You might want to have alook at this link; they have lots of kid-friendly advices and recipes:

http://www.kraftcanada.com/en/HalloweenCentre/HalloweenCentreLanding.aspx


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

ALavallee said:


> Hello all!
> 
> My daughter is turning four in a couple of weeks and she wants a zombie cake! I have been scouring online for days for ideas and haven't been able to come up with much. Any help would be greatly appreciated. She is young so I don't want it to gory and I also don't want to do anything with fondant. Thank you so much with any help that you can offer!


Ah, this is what I like talking about! CAKE!! This is my favorite website for cakes. I've searched for zombie and there are lots to look at. I don't share this with just anyone! LOL Have Fun!
http://www.cakecentral.com/modules.php?name=gallery&meta=search&type=full&search=zombie

Edited to add- I skipped right over the part where you mentioned your daughter is turning 4! Will be tough to find a zombie cake for a 4yr old, huh??


----------



## Cheebs (May 13, 2008)

You can also just do a coffin shaped cake with this as a topper:

ThinkGeek :: Crawling Zombie Torso Gelatin Mold

I bought one, planning on using it this Halloween. Would freak my sister the most since she's already freaked out about Jell-O, something about how it moves I think.


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

What about having it air brushed on the cake?


----------



## halloween junkie (Mar 14, 2009)

I agree with dippedstix. I go onto Cake central all the time too. They have a lot of cake ideas.


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

I LOVE cakecentral! 

My dd is into the creepy stuff too and is only 3. I'd probably find a cartoon with a creepy zombie looking character and draw it on the cake in buttercream,. If she asked me for a zombie cake I'd draw something like invader zim, or she likes corpse bride, something like that. 
Or this guy
ThinkGeek :: Dismember-Me Plush Zombie

Do they make any kind of zombie figurines? You could put something like that on top of a regular cake.



I can't help but remember the brain eating zombie cake on ace of cakes, great cake but I guess not for a 4yr old!


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

Not really a kid friendly cake, but AMAZING none the less and could give you ideas for a less gruesome alternative.








Zombie Nomz Threadless cake by Lauren Babis :: Threadcakes: A Threadless Cake Contest by Chris Cardinal!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*I have made Wolfman, the Mummy, a Witch, Frankenstein cakes before. I use a wilton skull cake pan and it works nicely as base for making really any character you like. I know you don't want to use fondant, but I have found this is what greatly helped in creating the look I wanted for some cakes, especially when you don't have the exact cake form for it. In my opinion, I would recommend it for this endeavor. I believe you will be able to produce a kinder looking zombie this way. I have a pic of my Mummy cake, that can give you an idea to build upon. Sorry, I wish I could have been of more help. Just remember you can always go to a bakery and have them do something, if you are really stumped. Good luck! *


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

She's turning 4 and wants a zombie cake? ....sigh....that would bring a tear to my eye. A future haunter. Hope you find some good ideas. Please post a pic of whatever you make.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Halloweenie1 said:


> *I have made Wolfman, the Mummy, a Witch, Frankenstein cakes before. I use a wilton skull cake pan and it works nicely as base for making really any character you like. I know you don't want to use fondant, but I have found this is what greatly helped in creating the look I wanted for some cakes, especially when you don't have the exact cake form for it. In my opinion, I would recommend it for this endeavor. I believe you will be able to produce a kinder looking zombie this way. I have a pic of my Mummy cake, that can give you an idea to build upon. Sorry, I wish I could have been of more help. Just remember you can always go to a bakery and have them do something, if you are really stumped. Good luck! *


Thats super cute!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

dippedstix said:


> Ah, this is what I like talking about! CAKE!! This is my favorite website for cakes. I've searched for zombie and there are lots to look at. I don't share this with just anyone! LOL Have Fun!
> http://www.cakecentral.com/modules.php?name=gallery&meta=search&type=full&search=zombie


Oh my goodness! I just spent HOURS on that website looking at Halloween cakes. I just contacted a friend yesterday that does cakes about doing a cake for my party. Now I have tons of ideas!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Gosh Darn it! These are good ideas and I have none to spare. If anyone comes up with an easy idea. Let me know. I know my husband would enjoy a zombie cake for his Birthday. Well so would my sister.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Halloween Princess said:


> Oh my goodness! I just spent HOURS on that website looking at Halloween cakes. I just contacted a friend yesterday that does cakes about doing a cake for my party. Now I have tons of ideas!


I know what you mean!! It is mind boggling...SO many cakes/ideas to choose from!!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

dippedstix said:


> Thats super cute!




Thankyou!


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

BooBerrie said:


> She's turning 4 and wants a zombie cake? ....sigh....that would bring a tear to my eye. A future haunter. Hope you find some good ideas. Please post a pic of whatever you make.



I agree Boo! This is so cute coming from a 4 year-old! 

Halloweenie - Your cake looks great... makes me hungry! 

Thanks to dippedstix for the link on CakeCentral.... I didn't know this site.... now it's in my Favorites


----------



## ALavallee (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks so much you guys! You have been such a great help....I'll post a pic of what I make but I have lots of inspiration now! Thanks!


----------



## ALavallee (Sep 2, 2009)

dustin2dust said:


> Not really a kid friendly cake, but AMAZING none the less and could give you ideas for a less gruesome alternative.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh this is too freaking cool!


----------



## ALavallee (Sep 2, 2009)

Halloweenie1 said:


> *I have made Wolfman, the Mummy, a Witch, Frankenstein cakes before. I use a wilton skull cake pan and it works nicely as base for making really any character you like. I know you don't want to use fondant, but I have found this is what greatly helped in creating the look I wanted for some cakes, especially when you don't have the exact cake form for it. In my opinion, I would recommend it for this endeavor. I believe you will be able to produce a kinder looking zombie this way. I have a pic of my Mummy cake, that can give you an idea to build upon. Sorry, I wish I could have been of more help. Just remember you can always go to a bakery and have them do something, if you are really stumped. Good luck! *


Aww! This is so cute!


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

You could do a Barbie cake (the classic edible skirt wondermold) and zombie her up. I saw someone had made a prom night Barbie cake once... she was holding another dolls head in her hand..It was such a fun spin on the girly classic.


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Found these had to post them..







....


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Mizerella said:


> Found these had to post them..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zombie Barbie, I love it! Thanks for posting, Miz


----------

